# Golden Retriever Meetup Group



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

How fun! Thanks for posting that link! I couldn't find any golden retriever groups in my area, but I may start my own. It seems really easy.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That looks like fun! There are no golden meetups in our area either. I love the beach -- wish I lived near you!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks fun! The only thing missing is a keg!
I think our town of 1500 could have a pretty good sized group if we all got togethere. There are 7 other goldens within 4 blocks of us that I know of.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Fran, do you think you could mention our forum to members of your GR group? That would be awesome. I could even create a separate forum section for you guys, where you could talk online, leave yourself a messages and organize your meetings. Please let me know. 

All: If anyone of you knows more of such GR groups please let me know. 
It would be perfect to get them to use our forum. More people, more friends, more experiences...

Joe


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Hi Joe

The site , Meetup.com, actually has some of those things for each individual group. I think I just linked the photos from the last meetup. I will be happy to mention this site to all members at the next meetup. There are lots of events planned.....including walking in the Jupiter Christmas parade and another beach meetup in Nov. 
You can see here.......

http://goldens.meetup.com/123/


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I see, it looks good too. Awesome pictures...
Well anyhow, members of your groups are more than welcome to come and check out our forum.
Joe


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I will have to check that out. Thanxs. I would love to hang out with other GR owners in my area. Thanxs for sharing !!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I checked my area, as well. There's more than 50 people, within 50 miles of me, waiting for a Meetup Group in our area to be created.

I was going to go ahead and create one, but didn't realize there was a cost involved.... $12 for a six month trial? I think I may still do it this weekend....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> $12 for a six month trial?


Oh.....it's $12 a month for six months. So it's not cheap. That may be why the groups haven't been formed yet.....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Rick,

We didn't pay to join......I wonder if the organizers did? I would be more than happy to contribute towards the cost of our group and I am sure others would too!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FranH said:


> Rick,
> 
> We didn't pay to join......I wonder if the organizers did? I would be more than happy to contribute towards the cost of our group and I am sure others would too!


It looks like whoever starts the group, pays. So I'm sure that's why there are so many waiting for a group to start up....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I was going to start a group but then I saw the cost...I'll pass....;(


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> I was going to start a group but then I saw the cost...I'll pass....;(


Just put your name on the list and wait for someone else to pay....


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

LOL....good one Rick

Seriously, if there are enough people interested, the cost is very small. Like I said in my original post....there are almost 100 members of the Palm Beach group. It's just a social club with common interests. We're just overjoyed by the concept and the turnout. Golden owners are generally as nice as their dogs Hopefully someone in your area will start one.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Just put your name on the list and wait for someone else to pay....


LOL You can do it for one month--I think the cost is $19. It's cheaper the more months you pay for in advance.

There are only 5 people in my area waiting for a golden retriever group, and actually 4 of those are further away than I wanted to travel. I think I'd consider forming a group if there was a big waiting list.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> I was going to start a group but then I saw the cost...I'll pass....;(



By the way, if you start a group you are allowed to charge dues... so you could charge members to cover your costs


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't think there's anything like that in my area...

A lot of people here just have small dogs...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Another Great Meetup at Jupiter Beach*

We had a great turnout for the Golden Retriever Palm Beach meetup on Jupiter beach this past Saturday. Rosie is related to 3 other dogs(including the coconut puppies) in the group ......and Holly is related to 1 They were on best behaviour until Holly took off after a flock of seagulls:doh: 

Here is a link to some photos. 

Photos: Golden Retriever Palm Beach January Meetup - Golden Retriever Palm Beach Meetup Group (Palm Beach Gardens, FL) - Meetup.com


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

How cool to see all those goldens together! I'd like to start a group, but I don't have anywhere for a group to meet. It's swampy, muddy, rainy, and cold everywhere. I'm also a bit leery of there being "problem" people or dogs in the group--I wouldn't want the headache of trying to deal with them. I guess this is why no one else wants to start a group, either!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

FranH said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We are now back in Florida and joined a golden retriever meetup group (almost 100 members locally). I found the group on meetup.com. Last Saturday the group met at Jupiter beach ( 2 miles of beautiful beach where dogs are allowed). My husband took Holly and Rosie....they had a ball. Anyone else have a meetup golden group in their area? Here are some photos.....
> 
> Photos: October 2006 PM Meetup - Golden Retriever Palm Beach Meetup Group (Palm Beach Gardens, FL) - Meetup.com


Where do you live,in Florida?.
I live in Boca-Raton.It would be fun to meet you.L


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're in Palm Beach Gardens. You should join the group. The goldens did a secret vote on Saturday and voted to have another meetup Jan 28


----------

